# Armalite AR30/ .300 Win Mag



## samurai762 (Aug 11, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with the Armalite AR30? I have one in .300 Win Mag and haven't gotten any good groups yet. Was hoping someone could enlighten me on some loads. I.ve tried some 190 Sierra match loads and some Lapua 155 scenars. But I'm not getting the accuracy that I was hoping for. Around 3 inches at 200 yds. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

:sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I was reading on a different board one guy with the .338 mag. He had to seat the bullets out so they were almost touching the lands. These bullets then would not fit in the mag but he said that he had very good groups with that load at 1,000 yds. That may be your best bet. I have a 700 in 308 to make it shoot the best it can I have to load the ammo so it will not fit in the mag. Once I get a few more shots down range I will replace the bbl and have the thing set up for mag length bullets. Hope that helps.


----------



## samurai762 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks People. I hope I can acheive decent groups and still be able to use the magazine or else the detachable mag is useless. What size groups was the .338 getting at 1000 yds?

:sniper: :eyeroll:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am trying to find the board it is on. I know it is one of the sniper ones. (heck there is only like 8 of those) If I can remember correctly he was getting like 6 inch groups or something like that. Probably the group was larger but I am only going from memory. It was a very nice size from what he was saying. The thing that stuck out was that he could not use the mag and the group was very nice. For the life of me I cannot find it. I think it was a link from http://www.gunboards.com/forums/ to the actual article. It could have been on www.armalite.com message boards. I just went there to look and they do not have them any more. Humm I will have to look around.

I totally agree with you about wanting to keep ammo so it fits in the mag. Kind of makes me mad that it will not shoot like that.


----------

